# Fender 1959 American Vintage Stratocaster - Etobicoke



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

I made a post looking for one of these a few months back and it gained some traction. A few others popped up looking for one too so I figured this might be helpful.

Maybe priced a little high for a local sale, but they seem to be fairly rare and in my opinion worth every penny. I haven’t picked up my custom shop since getting mine.

59 AV Stratocaster 

Obligatory pic of mine with the new pick guard and plastic;


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice.

Price would definitely be on the high side, but finding one of these without dings and doinks is also pretty tough because of the thin finish. Not sure he'll get asking but there's probably someone, somewhere willing to pay it.

Great guitars.


----------



## thefonz147 (Aug 7, 2015)

I sold mine for 2500, but then again mine was relic’d lol. Not much out there for options other than the 59 custom shop model for twice the price. Pretty sure that’s why fender axed the line - to sell the same guitar for twice the price haha


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

thefonz147 said:


> I sold mine for 2500, but then again mine was relic’d lol. Not much out there for options other than the 59 custom shop model for twice the price. Pretty sure that’s why fender axed the line - to sell the same guitar for twice the price haha


Yup. I paid $2600 for mine but bought it from a forum member and had it shipped from BC to Ontario. 12th Fret had a green one for $2000+tax but one of the guys told me it had a hump in the neck and needed a fret dressing and had an extra hole in the guitar from an ill fitted pick guard.

I’ve only seen about 4 of these for sale over my 2 year search. In comparison I’ve seen about double the amount of 62 AVRI’s in the same time and about 5 American Original 60s in just the past 4 months. Only the 65 AV seems to be as rare as the 59 in terms of rosewood options.

I could understand someone being apprehensive about spending ~$2500 when you see a few used custom shops around ~$3500. But these are every bit as good as a custom shop offering, and most times a more accurate representation of an actual 1959 Strat.


----------

